# Minolta X-700 & 3200 iso?!



## placeonthecorner (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi folx!.. so i got some 3200 speed film to play with today and realized  my minolta x-700 only goes up to 1600...... is there any way i can use it?... the camera has these +1+2 & -1-2 on the dial where you set the film speed... can i use that somehow?... as always your wisdom is much appreciated!!!:hail:


----------



## Steph (Jan 25, 2007)

Setting the ISO to 1600 and underexposing by one step (dial to -1) would be like setting the camera to ISO 3200.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 25, 2007)

If the film is ISO 3200 and your camera is set to ISO 1600...that would give you one stop of over exposure.  So you would want to set your exposure compensation to -1 (or set your shutter & aperture to underexpose by one stop).

I may be wrong, but I think I read somewhere that some ISO 3200 film (& maybe even ISO 1600 film)...is actually just ISO 800 film.  By shooting it at ISO 3200, you underexpose it...but it is developed/printed to compensate for the underexposure.  This of course, causes the grain to show up.  Either way...ISO 3200 will mean very grainy photos.


----------



## placeonthecorner (Jan 25, 2007)

excellent!... thanx guys.. i really need to by a manual.... i actually think it can still be downloaded so il go do that... but thats great advice:hail: thanx


----------



## Steph (Jan 25, 2007)

Here is a link to download a free manual for the Minolta X-700

http://www.angelfire.com/ca4/shikishima/manual/x700.pdf


----------

